# Clean eating for fat loss tips.



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am tired of chicken breast, brown rice, and broccoli... I need to lose about 50 pounds and I'm curious for some new clean eating suggestions to supplement my cardio in training program so that I can lose more fat and weight quickly without depriving my body of nutrients. Plz help this fat guy cut down!


----------



## fubaseball (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd hire Shelby....


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 14, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I am tired of chicken breast, brown rice, and broccoli... I need to lose about 50 pounds and I'm curious for some new clean eating suggestions to supplement my cardio in training program so that I can lose more fat and weight quickly without depriving my body of nutrients. Plz help this fat guy cut down!



Fat guy if you wanna lose weight quicker do a diet keto style. Fastest way to lose fat without drugs.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 14, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Fat guy if you wanna lose weight quicker do a diet keto style. Fastest way to lose fat without drugs.



Yes sir


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah drop your rice,  only use carbs around workout. If you can do keto,  go for it.  Lots of green veggies and all sorts of meats. Can't go wrong with that.  

Also,  don't workout to build muscle. Just hit the treadmill on an empty stomach and don't eat for two hours after.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yessir


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 15, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> I'd hire Shelby....



Yeah if you can afford a few hundred bucks a month this would be your best option.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 15, 2013)

Shit, just start off buy buying Shelby's books...pletty of guys have done well jus with those.

But if you choose keto, drop carbs (may some PWO), take in a lot of BCAAs and glutamine around training and add in some extra leucine. Glutamine will actually play a role in glycogen resynthesis and on a low carb/keto diet, this can be a huge help.  BCAAs and extra leucine will have a positive insulogenic response (anabolic) post workout and facilitate recovery and muscle growth.

Don't be afraid to eat fats, MCT oils (coconut oil) will be your friend. 

If you are having cravings, grab a tablespoon of natural PB or a few almonds.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 15, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Shit, just start off buy buying Shelby's books...pletty of guys have done well jus with those.
> 
> But if you choose keto, drop carbs (may some PWO), take in a lot of BCAAs and glutamine around training and add in some extra leucine. Glutamine will actually play a role in glycogen resynthesis and on a low carb/keto diet, this can be a huge help.  BCAAs and extra leucine will have a positive insulogenic response (anabolic) post workout and facilitate recovery and muscle growth.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the excellent advice brother I appreciate you taking the time to give me these instructions this is really great Brotherhood and I'm glad to be a part of it now


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 15, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Thank you for the excellent advice brother I appreciate you taking the time to give me these instructions this is really great Brotherhood and I'm glad to be a part of it now



No prob... as you get your diet rolling on the right path, ask away.  I've gotten a ton of help from these guys, we're a good bunch.  

Just a sidenote for you - When you start dropping your carbs you'll feel kind of "bleh" for a few days.  This is where you grow a set lol Just get over that hump and it'll be smooth sailing.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 15, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> No prob... as you get your diet rolling on the right path, ask away.  I've gotten a ton of help from these guys, we're a good bunch.
> 
> Just a sidenote for you - When you start dropping your carbs you'll feel kind of "bleh" for a few days.  This is where you grow a set lol Just get over that hump and it'll be smooth sailing.



I will stay in touch with you... I look forward to feeling bleh.lol....


----------



## SoccerDad (Aug 15, 2013)

A couple of shorthand notes:

to lose fat, eat fat (natural ones)
sugar is poison
high intensity cardio burns fat, low intensity long duration cardio causes fat storage
avoid the grains


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 15, 2013)

SoccerDad said:


> A couple of shorthand notes:
> 
> to lose fat, eat fat (natural ones)
> sugar is poison
> ...



Actually this is kind of off-base... low intensity steady state (LISS) does not cause fat storage. It just will not induce prolonged lipolysis (fat burning), essentially you only burn the calories you expend during that bout of cardio.  It has also been shown to cause a slight reduction in leg strength when performed over an extended period of time.

High intensity interval training (HIIT) will induce a high EPOC effect.  This is when your body is burning calories for a long time after exercise.  It also does not negatively impact strength unless done the day before a leg training session, this is due to the trauma caused by the cardio. Furthermore, HIIT can be utilized effectively at any time during the day whereas LISS is really only best utilized for fat loss when performed in a fasted state.


----------

